

List of books on the history of computing [Wikipedia] - yarapavan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:WikiProject_Computing/List_of_books_on_the_history_of_computing

======
yarapavan
One more list on the same: <http://ftp.arl.army.mil/~mike/comphist/>

